# Customs duties for antiques



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm thinking of sending a painting that was damaged in the September earthquake to the US for restoration, but I can't seem to find specific information on whether I'd have to pay customs duties when it is returned to me by post in Mexico. Because it is over 100 years old, it would be duty free back in my country. Would somebody have any idea?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Tufi said:


> I'm thinking of sending a painting that was damaged in the September earthquake to the US for restoration, but I can't seem to find specific information on whether I'd have to pay customs duties when it is returned to me by post in Mexico. Because it is over 100 years old, it would be duty free back in my country. Would somebody have any idea?


Why not have it done in Mexico?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

INAH should know who can restaure the painting. INAH San Cristobal gave me names in Guadalajara ..I would think INAH in Mexico city could help you with some names. They restaure church painting that go back to the arrival of the Spaniards so I would think 100 year old painting would be something they would have no problem with.


----------



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Why not have it done in Mexico?


I'd prefer that, but I haven't been able to find a professional restorer that could deal with the type of painting I have.


----------



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

citlali said:


> INAH should know who can restaure the painting. INAH San Cristobal gave me names in Guadalajara ..I would think INAH in Mexico city could help you with some names. They restaure church painting that go back to the arrival of the Spaniards so I would think 100 year old painting would be something they would have no problem with.


Many thanks. I'll give that a shot. The painting is from the 1700s, and I have others I'd like to get restored too (non-earthquake victims, those ones), so hopefully, INAH will help. A friend did warn me about Mexican restorers after the El Caballito disaster, though. An isolated case, I hope.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Tufi said:


> I'm thinking of sending a painting that was damaged in the September earthquake to the US for restoration, but I can't seem to find specific information on whether I'd have to pay customs duties when it is returned to me by post in Mexico. Because it is over 100 years old, it would be duty free back in my country. Would somebody have any idea?


Anything shipped from the USA is subject to a tax according to the value, even if it originated in Mexico, you can't really prove it in any way that I know of. In the case of a painting over 100 years old, that could run pretty high, it depends on who estimates the value.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Tufi said:


> Many thanks. I'll give that a shot. The painting is from the 1700s, and I have others I'd like to get restored too (non-earthquake victims, those ones), so hopefully, INAH will help. A friend did warn me about Mexican restorers after the El Caballito disaster, though. An isolated case, I hope.


INAH can hekp you if they want to as they are the ones in charhe of restauration in the convents and cheurces, I know they use one woman from Guadalajara as I met her at the INAH office in San Cristobal restauring a painting . I would have to find her card..

I know that the Director of the School I work with is friend´s with her, he is out of the country now but will ask him for her name when he gets back after the forst of the year.
I would think the best ones work in Mexico but who knows , it may depend on the specialty.


----------

